# New Gray Fox (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thought I'd add something. Haven't done that in awhile. The latest project.

Mike


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work, as always, Mr. Doyle.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!!! looks awesome!!!


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a good looking mount!


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Fantastic!! I always look forward to your finished mount pics.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a beautiful mount


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

That's SWEET.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome looking Fox, Great Job as usual!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats really nice Mike, very nice.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Very nice Mike, 

Im sure the person getting it is gonna be very happy with it


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

You can tell it is a UP fox for sure :lol: haha... looks dang good as always!!! and yeah im sure that one guy is going to be really satisfied with that mount right there!!! that looks excellent! mounted that sucker fast too really! way to go


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice looking mount!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Some nice work right there!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's a beauty, nice job


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...glad I stopped competing, that one would be hard to beat.

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...glad I stopped competing, that one would be hard to beat.
> 
> Mitch


Come on Mitch, you got 7 weeks to get something to the show, you got a chance cause I will be there.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words on the Fox! I think Gray Fox are one of the most beautiful of all Canines.

Mike


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

gorgeous mount good job.


----------

